# The gimp-brushes besser editieren?



## Steff_91 (3. April 2007)

gibt es externe programme um brushes zu erstellen?der in gimp eingebaute editor ist zimlicher müll.


----------



## Speedstar (7. April 2007)

Ich benutze auch unter anderem Gimp, und finde den Editor eigentlich nicht schlecht.^^
Aber ich glaube nicht das es irgendeinen anderen Editor für Gimp zu Downloaden gibt.


----------

